# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Naked Albino DILD

## NakedAlbino

My method is DILD. I rarely LD and I would like to have more. I cannot WILD and I cannot DEILD using alarms. Right now my rate seems like an LD every 10 days as a rough estimate. Does anyone have any ideas for how I could improve my LD rate? Below is my current method for DILD

    Ask yourself if your dreaming. Truly mean it and feel as if you might be dreaming. Look around for anything out of the ordinary. Then find something to read. Then grab something to see if it feels like its supposed to. I do this about every 15 minutes.

----------


## gab

Welcome to the workshop!

Wow, one every 10 days is a great rate! Whatever you doing seems to be working for you pretty well. If you'd like to read through this collection of methods for DILDs to see, if there is anything you can enhance your practice with. Hope this helps :smiley:  Looking forward to your progress reports. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## NakedAlbino

Thanks gab.  I have subtracted one step from my method for various reasons.  I no longer try to feel as if I am dreaming.   But I am still doing the other parts of the method.

----------


## gab

If it works for you, keep doing it. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------

